# Sigma 14mm F1.8 field curvature by mount adapter?



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 2, 2018)

Has anyone ever seen field curvature be caused by mounting adapter?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJBGAbcZc7s


----------

